# Belgian Open 2010



## jazzthief81 (Mar 9, 2010)

The Belgian Open 2010 will take place on May 22-23, 2010 in Leuven, Belgium. Check out the Belgian Open 2010 website for more information and registration.

I hope to see many of you in Leuven.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Mar 9, 2010)

Great to see the Belgian Open organised again in the city of Leuven.
It really is a great city to go out at night.
It will be great to see everyone again.

See you there.


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 9, 2010)

Is this open to everyone?

For instance a 36 year old cubenovice with current average solving time around 1 min 35?

Not going for the win but just to see what is like and get my name in the records list around 8000th place or s...

Would also like to learn some stuff from the real speedcubers and see how my cube compares to a real speedcube. I think mine is "OK" but what do I know, having nothing to compare it too?


----------



## jazzthief81 (Mar 9, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> Is this open to everyone?
> 
> For instance a 36 year old cubenovice with current average solving time around 1 min 35?
> 
> ...



Yes, the competition is open to everyone. By all means, come! 

I'm sure you will be charmed by the friendly atmosphere that a cubing tournament exudes.

It should be close to home for you as well.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 9, 2010)

I REGISTERED 

<3 Vandenbergh-1


----------



## Lars514 (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow  
I hope that i can come to Leuven 
and Nice to see again some Belgian Cubers
Hopefully i can do better times then in Aachen 

Will that be something like Belgian National there?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll definitely try to go; it's been too long since my last competition.

If I'm going, after Saturday I want to have at least 5 NRs


----------



## cubedude7 (Apr 15, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I'll definitely try to go; it's been too long since my last competition.
> 
> If I'm going, after Saturday I want to have at least 5 NRs


I'll be there too  
Can't wait anymore, last competition was 4 months ago.
Clock WR will be harder for you now since that japanese guy broke it with 7.xy
Let me see, you want NR in:
1) Clock avg and single
2) Pyraminx avg
3) Square-1 avg and single
4) master magic? avg and single
5) lunch?? (maybe we'll eat 'frikandellen' (something Dutch), you'll definetely get that NR!! 

Am I right?


----------



## Bierproever (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm going, this will be my first comp, looking forward to meeting some fellowcubers irl


----------



## robindeun (Apr 20, 2010)

someone want to trade some cubes?


----------



## robindeun (May 5, 2010)

no much interest here


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (May 20, 2010)

maybe i want to trade some cubes, dont have much thought.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 20, 2010)

I've got a pretty lousy 5x5x5, would love to trade for a good one 

looking forward to my first competition!


----------



## Mvcuber12 (May 24, 2010)

I lost my quite new LanLan 2x2. Somebody found it?


----------



## Pitzu (May 24, 2010)

Wow! 
Daniel! Congrats for your 10:51 4x4 bld!


----------



## kinch2002 (May 24, 2010)

Pitzu said:


> Wow!
> Daniel! Congrats for your 10:51 4x4 bld!



Haha yes I see that we are tied  Next time I'll do 9/9 multi to tie with you again


----------



## guusrs (May 24, 2010)

So many good results in FMC, Mats is 3th person ever who did a sub 30 for the second time. Anyone got the scramble?
Gus


----------



## jazzthief81 (May 24, 2010)

guusrs said:


> So many good results in FMC, Mats is 3th person ever who did a sub 30 for the second time. Anyone got the scramble?
> Gus



B2 U2 B2 R' B2 F2 D' F R2 F' R' F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U B'


----------



## ove (May 24, 2010)

guusrs said:


> So many good results in FMC, Mats is 3th person ever who did a sub 30 for the second time. Anyone got the scramble?
> Gus



Here it is :
B2 U2 B2 R' B2 F2 D' F R2 F' R' F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U B'

Thanks again to Lars for this very cool competition.


----------



## cubedude7 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks again to Lars for the awesome competition!


----------



## Mvcuber12 (May 24, 2010)

FMC scramble : B2 U2 B2 R' B2 F2 D' F R2 F' R' F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U B'
My solution :
2x2 block : F' B' U' *L2* (4)
Triple x-cross : * L' * U' L R2 F' R' U F (7)
Last slot : (y) R U R' (3)
ELL : (y) R U R' F' L' U' L F (8)
CLL : R' U L U' R U L' (7)
Total : 29 moves


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 24, 2010)

Did you know...
- Daniel + pizza = lol?
- Joël van Noort has obtained the 1st place in the category Zbigniew Zborowski with a final result of 14.40?
- Twente Twente Twente Twente Twente?
- I had a lol average in the first round? (16 17 17 10 11)
- I had a lol average in the second round? (13 13 15 14 11)
- I had a lol average in the finals? (10 11 13 12 15)
- Speating?
- Daniel is hilarious?
- Team BLD with Daniel is even more hilarious?
- Sexy J x100?
- Jean Pons?


----------



## kinch2002 (May 24, 2010)

Did you know...
- Belgium + Open = awesome weekend
- Lars = promoted to hero status
- Sexy J x 100 is fun. Shame I got Fs and Gs in the 3x3 instead.
- I had lol clock average (7,9,DNF(9),26,8)
- I memo 4x4 faster than 3x3 per piece. Not joking
- FMC is relaxing, but multibld is even more relaxing
- Charlie + Eurostar + pyraOH = fun 
- We got a train LL skip. Now I have my 2nd LL skip (1st was on a MTS)
- Sometimes I don't understand German, but I could tell when Sebastien and and Berit were laughing at me
- Maarten 8.10 wow
- I had a few sub-20 F2Ls in FMC (including ones woith edges oriented), but my 31 came from a 25 move F2L
- When I judge Charlie she does incredible things

That's all for now


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 25, 2010)

The scramble for my 1:05.09 BLD

D' F2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' R2 U2 L R' B' D U2 F R' D2 R2 U (regenerated with CE, I still know the memo )


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 25, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> The scramble for my 1:05.09 BLD
> 
> D' F2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' R2 U2 L R' B' D U2 F R' D2 R2 U (regenerated with CE, I still know the memo )



That was a pretty nice one. I got 1:36.19 with 42 second memorization; the memorization felt really slow, though - it should have been much faster. Your 1:05.09 was much faster than I could have ever done it, though - nice job!


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 25, 2010)

Did you know?

-I just got home and photos will be up soon
-I am so very very tired although I am definitely benefiting from knowing Arnaud as the 'if you sleep less there is more time for fun' philosophy is starting to become a lifestyle choice for me 
-This was my quickest ever competition, arrive Saturday morning (late) and leave right after on Sunday
-The venue was a great choice in terms of diet coke vending machines and train links
-Lars' stairs are steep but I managed to not fall over on them
-Sometimes Karsten sounds like a foghorn
-"Dan, what do you think about piercings?"
-Joey was silly to go to Denmark
-Leuven is a nice place, shame I couldn't see it more
-I had a Belgian waffle, so I had a nice time
-It felt like I had been there a week, not two days!
-PyraOH and MTS funtimes with Daniel on the train <3
-I had the best apple ever on Saturday
-I had another one it was so tasty
-My times were all fail but I did manage to get a new PB for magic average, master magic average, 6x6 single and OH SINGLE.
-Right before I got that amazing single I said to Daniel I had scraped through the time limit to do an average with 58.xxs solve (you needed sub 1 for an average) and that he would probably have to wait two minutes for me to finish. I then busted out an LL skip almost and got 32, so ridiculous...

That's all I can really remember, I am so exhausted I can barely see


----------



## Buster-X (May 25, 2010)

I lost my timer. Did anyone found it? My name is Guus de Wit and I had written it on my timer.


----------



## anders (May 25, 2010)

Four PB and one more country - Lars, thanks for organising a great competition.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 25, 2010)

Some lousy cubing from my side but a great first competition. I will definately be back for more.

Thanks Lars, Dan, Joel, Ton, Table-mates, Anders and all other for your kindness, hints and tips.

PS: Anders, I did my first few corners-first solves today! Thank you for the inspiration!


----------

